# Chausson Flash 02 Thread



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi I don't browse MHF using the individual forums but I know some do. I have a thread running in Motorhome ChitChat which is really about my Flash 02 now so here is alink if you haven't seen the thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-95831-days0-orderasc-0.html


----------

